# Stop Windows from asking for CD



## kelly441 (Feb 2, 2000)

Windows 95 or 98

When you copy the Win95 folder over to the hard drive from the CDROM. Windows will still ask for the CDrom. In order to point it to the c:/win95 directory, do these steps.

CLICK ON START,RUN,TYPE IN REGEDIT THEN CLICK OK

HOLD DOWN THE CONTROL KEY AND THEN THE F KEY

IN THE FIND BOX TYPE "SOURCEPATH" THEN CLICK ON FIND NEXT

WAIT WHILE IT SEARCHES THE REGISTRY

WHEN IT FINDS THE VALUE E:\WIN95 OR D:\WIN95
DOUBLE CLICK IN FIELD AND CHANGE THE DRIVE LETTER TO C (OR WHATEVER DRIVE YOU COPIED THE WIN95 FOLDER TO.

NEXT TIME YOU ADD COMPONENTS OR DRIVERS IT WILL NOT ASK FOR THE CD

IF YOU HAVE ANY QUESTIONS PLEASE EMAIL ME


----------



## ich (Aug 11, 1999)

I beat you to it over here!







There's also some other input from other people on the other topic. This one is definately worth bringing back up every now and again.

------------------
Finagle's Third Law:
In any collection of data, the figure most obviously correct, beyond all need of checking, is the mistake.

Schmidt's Observation:
All things being equal, a fat person uses more soap than a thin person.

Kamm's law: 
The longer and more detailed the post, the more likely the browser will inexplicably close itself as the clicking finger is just about to hit the post button.


----------

